# Found baby blackbird... HELP



## jadeybaby323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi,
My partners mother has found a baby blackbird in her garden not in full feather yet. There are no nests around and the chick was stone cold and barely moving.

I have brought it home where he is now in an open top box with shredded toilet paper and a hot water bottle near to keep him warm. his perked up abit however his not to interested in eating and he doesnt want to open his mouth.... However I have managed to open his mouth but I don't want to feed him the wrong things or the wrong amount....

Could someone please give me some advice so at least he may make it through the night so I can call a wildlife centre in the morning?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If you have a dropper, try dribbling tiny amounts of water into him. You may have to open his beak gently with your thumb nail.

If you have no dropper, you can soak cotton wool and squeeze it to make a drip.

If you have any cat or dog food, mash it finely and try putting a little into his beak.

Above all, keep him warm and quiet and he should be okay until tomorrow.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

He won't feed whilst he is cold, if you can warm him adequately he will hopefully start to open his beak for food, like already has been said mashed cat or dog food is good to use and it is literally as much as he will take from you they only look for food when hungry so don't over eat (according to a vet I work with when we had a baby bird in the other week) try in the mean time though to drop a little sugar water into his beak to give him a little boost but like I said he won't feed (or be able to digest so you shouldn't try to feed) whilst he is cold!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I raised a young blackbird years ago on maggots from a fishing shop. Now you can get live meal worms from a good pet shop which would be much better. However it did thrive and fledged. It was very tame and would fly to me which is how I got it flying. I taught it to search for food by digging in the flower beds with a trowel uncovering worms and insects and it would dive in and grab the worms. After a while it would forage for itself only reappearing for a stroke and a chat now and again. Last time I saw it was on my wedding day and starred in one of the photos taken in my parents garden. Then it vanished.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I raised a young blackbird years ago on maggots from a fishing shop. Now you can get live meal worms from a good pet shop which would be much better. However it did thrive and fledged. It was very tame and would fly to me which is how I got it flying. I taught it to search for food by digging in the flower beds with a trowel uncovering worms and insects and it would dive in and grab the worms. After a while it would forage for itself only reappearing for a stroke and a chat now and again. Last time I saw it was on my wedding day and starred in one of the photos taken in my parents garden. Then it vanished.


Awww what a lovely story!  Good on ya Siskin.

Hows birdie this morning OP?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.rspb.org.uk/makeahomeforwildlife/advice/helpingbirds/health/babybirds.aspx


----------

